# Am I Pigeon-Brained to Buy This?



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I was in a local collectors' market today, browsing through the watches put in his market cabinet by a guy who has sold me watches in the past. Then, my eye went to his patch of space on top of the cabinet, and I saw an interesting item, contained in a solid mahogany box. On further examination, it transpired that this was a pigeon-racing clock, and as it was priced at £15 before my 10% discount, I bought it. OK, I am not sure if it works, and I haven't a clue how to use it, but I reckon the box alone in worth the money.

I now have the clock here with me, and I can tell you that it was originally sold by The Automatic Timing Clock Company Ltd., whose address at the time was 188 Newchurch Road, Stacksteads, Bacup, Lancs. The clock has the hand-written serial number, 221009, on the original label and this label also has a printed "cerificate number" relating to the anti-magnetic protection in the clock.

The clock is one of these, almost identical, although mine has a solid mahogany box, and I have discovered that it is designated as a "Toulet Imperator" example, with the make and model name engraved on the small brass "lid" on top of the box. I have looked online at various clocks of a similar type, and my example seems to be a bit unusual in that the box is in mahogany and has brass fitments and openings in the top, front and side so that the clock can be used within its box.

Toulet Imperator pigeon-racing clock in its original mahogany box, identical to mine but a bit darker in colour (pic from i.ebayimg.com):










Toulet Imperator oak-cased pigeon clock showing the inside workings - my own example doesn't have the brand name on the glass of the clock (pic from i.ebayimg.com):










Toulet Imperator pigeon-racing clock (pic from the-saleroom.com










I am aware that in order to use the clock, a paper disc is required to be placed under the glass, which would take the place of clock-hands and would record the timing. However, I am not sure how to wind the clock up or set it in motion. Interestingly, there is a second label stuck over the original Automatic Timing Clock Co. label, for Linell Instrument Service Limited and dated March 1994. According to the label, the clock has been repaired and three-way tested according to "Union Rules.".

I would be most interested to hear from any forum members who have additional information on these clocks, both technical and historical. I am pleased that I have acquired this unusual timepiece, although it weighs a ton and Kristina has already asked me where the hell it is going in the house.


----------



## Rob1st (May 23, 2016)

Although I have no info about it I had to reply as it's very close to where I live, but funnily enough a neighbour who keeps racing pigeons may know something, he may not but you never know.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't know anything but has to be well worth your investment.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 11, 2016)

I think it's worth the money you paid.

They aren't particularly rare and they tend to be £30 - £40 at auction with the case or £10+ without. Irrespective of that though, there is a lot of quality workmanship involved for what seems little money to me.

Being used in such a serious and competitive "sport" I would expect the movement to be of quite good quality and accuracy. After a quick look I can't find anything technical about them online though.

I did see these on ebay though which might be of interest:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Racing-PIGEON-CLOCK-TIMING-Reading-CARDS-X-5-by-Boddy-Ridewood/172293856833?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D37567%26meid%3D9ede10f09ff9423bb365270a0634cdfd%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D331896741733

I too have been recently tempted by a non clock timepiece which I have no use for but couldn't resist. Mine is an automatic 1930's gas lamp igniter and extinguisher. I have no use or place for it but it was too nice and too cheap not to buy.

I suspect any clock movement which can mechanically turn a gas tap on or of reliably while in an often hostile environment must be very well made. The extra strain on the power reserve must be quite considerable.

It's an eight day movement and runs well but I haven't yet opened it up to have a look yet.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 11, 2016)

Forgot to mention about using your clock...

I have vague recollections of old boys on the allotments using these. When a pigeon returned, they would remove its race ring and put it into a small container which itself slotted into the clock movement. This registered on the paper disc.

Serious money could be involved in these races and obviously only the owners would be present at the birds return. So the system had to be extremely resistant to tampering or cheating.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My house is full of ornaments like this, good find.


----------



## Davehindle (10 mo ago)

Hi. I used to race pigeons and still have my Toulet Imperator clock on its mahogany case. Twist off the glass front and you wind the clock with a key inside. It should have a paper 24hr dial and the square hole in the side is for aluminium cartridges. 
On race night the clocks are all struck together with side side lever on a one mark, which also seals the lid. Any seconds variance is allowed for when birds are timed. Birds are fitted with a registered numbered race ring, then transported to release point. We are in Oldham so race points are all south in UK and France
When birds race back and land, we removed the race ring, place it in a small aluminium canister, place this canister in the slot in the clock and then strike the time lever. This strikes a hole in the paper dial and seals the birds number in the clock.

At the club meeting in the evening all clocks are opened and best race times for the fastest birds are worked out for prizes.

Then we celebrate with a pint or two.


----------

